# Deworming?



## Chad Sloan (Jun 2, 2010)

Is there an OTC version of praziquantel available for dogs?


----------



## Melissa Thom (Jun 21, 2011)

*Praziquantel at least in the USA is available OTC from any major pet warehouse, even Petco used to stock a common brand last I looked. I buy mine from Jeffers pet - just search for the drug name and it'll come up with every available option for it. 


*


----------



## Chad Sloan (Jun 2, 2010)

The Petsmart down the street from me only had the stuff for hookworms and roundworms. What's the stuff you buy called?


----------



## Melissa Thom (Jun 21, 2011)

*http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Rx_Info_Sheets/rx_praziquantel.pdf 

Here's the write up on it that mentions brands. Brand shouldn't matter since **Praziquantel is **Praziquantel. Really it's just a matter of picking what fits your budget and dosage needs. 


*


----------



## Chad Sloan (Jun 2, 2010)

You wouldn't think so would you? Seems to matter to the people selling it for some reason. Hopefully the dosage needs < my budget.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Do you know what worm you are worming for (i.e.-fecal results?)? Are you giving monthly heartworm preventative? Heartgard Plus (not just Heartgard or just ivermectin), Advantage Multi, Interceptor, Trifexis, etc all do most intestinal worms each month except tapeworms and some do whipworms. If you have tapeworms, you likely have fleas and must control those as well or the dog/cat will get reinfected.


----------



## Chad Sloan (Jun 2, 2010)

I use Revolution for taking care of most parasites. Lil' miss probably got the rice in her poop from crittering.


----------



## Melissa Thom (Jun 21, 2011)

If it's a single dog you're worming I'd just get a box or two of WormX plus. It'll cover flea tapeworms, crittering tapeworms, roundworms (which are almost always there with a tape segments), and hookworms. The tabs are pretty cheap - about $14 a box which is enough to dose one large dog.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Dude cheap wormer get Safeguard Goat dewormer. There is all kinds of info on how to dose a canine out there. And SafeGuard is a very safe drug. 

15.00 for a bottle at the feed store. 4 dogs and 5 pups, I stll have a quarter bottle left.


----------

